# Spin off on the Christmas card thread



## Geezerette (Nov 24, 2014)

If you have cards left over after you send all you plan to, do you use the left overs the next year, or wonder what people would think if they got the same card 2 years in a row, or do you think they wouldn't even notice? I used to save the leftovers & start fresh, ended up with a box of odd cards that I didn't even like any more.

Maybe it sounds mean, but now since I send so few, I pick out individual cards for " son & family" etc, special people like that, & use box cards for people who aren't quite as close. (Dollar Store has nice boxed cards, & calendars too!)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)

We were just talking about that, I buy new cards every year and have a lot of nice old ones left over, since we send out less than ten, and there are always larger amounts in the boxes we buy.  I have some older ones that I really do like, but as you said, didn't want to send them the next year (or the year after). 

 Well, it's been so many years now, and the cards are pretty nice and were pricey to buy...that I told my hubby next year, we start using some of the cards we have already.  It's a little crazy that we have so many that are not being used.  I doubt anyone would even recognize them after all these years (or care really).  I don't think I would even notice a card that was sent once already by the sender.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 24, 2014)

I think that I wouldn't recognize a card that was sent from last year. After all unless they contain a family photo or newsletter I pitch them after Christmas anyway!


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

Unless it was made of gold leaf and had George Clooney's picture on it, I'd never remember what card someone sent me last year.  I say resurrect those rascals and send 'em out.  Recycling at its finest!


----------



## Cookie (Nov 24, 2014)

I keep favorite leftover xmas cards too which I send to new friends.  A while back, someone sent me the same card 3 years in a row - which I thought was a bit odd, something I wouldn't do. I do like sending and receiving xmas cards though, but sadly the days are gone when there were so many that we could hang them in garlands.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll be guying next years cards in about six weeks, when all the outlets are selling off their cards.

They then go into the "Christmas Card" box until next December.

I notice I've got some Marks & Spencer cards in there.  I haven't bought M&S cards in about five years, so I guess I do keep left over cards!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2014)

IMHO, anyone who even notices that they've received the same card as last year clearly doesn't have enough to do.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 25, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> IMHO, anyone who even notices that they've received the same card as last year clearly doesn't have enough to do.



I send and receive about 3 or 4 cards to special relatives/friends  who are out of town - they are meaningful to me and I keep them for  awhile, since, they often include mini letters, and yes, I do notice and appreciate these very special cards from precious people.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 25, 2014)

Cookie said:


> I send and receive about 3 or 4 cards to special relatives/friends  who are out of town - they are meaningful to me and I keep them for  awhile, since, they often include mini letters, and yes, I do notice and appreciate these very special cards from precious people.



Different card culture in the States I think.

I will send to all relatives, neighbours, friends I have not seen for years (one since 1987, another since 1990), and many who have meant something to me throughout the year  such as my wife's carers, my cardiac nurses, my cleaner, the lady who does my ironing etc.


----------



## Raven (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's a way to use greeting cards.
A friend makes the little boxes and fills them with home made fudge for 
 small thoughtful gifts.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Gift-Box-out-of-a-Greeting-Card


----------



## oakapple (Nov 27, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> If you have cards left over after you send all you plan to, do you use the left overs the next year, or wonder what people would think if they got the same card 2 years in a row, or do you think they wouldn't even notice? I used to save the leftovers & start fresh, ended up with a box of odd cards that I didn't even like any more.
> 
> Maybe it sounds mean, but now since I send so few, I pick out individual cards for " son & family" etc, special people like that, & use box cards for people who aren't quite as close. (Dollar Store has nice boxed cards, & calendars too!)


 Yes, I do the same as you!


----------



## oakapple (Nov 27, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> IMHO, anyone who even notices that they've received the same card as last year clearly doesn't have enough to do.


 Or should be a detective?layful:


----------



## oakapple (Nov 27, 2014)

Laurie said:


> I'll be guying next years cards in about six weeks, when all the outlets are selling off their cards.
> 
> They then go into the "Christmas Card" box until next December.
> 
> I notice I've got some Marks & Spencer cards in there. I haven't bought M&S cards in about five years, so I guess I do keep left over cards!


 Laurie, I got one of your M&S cards  5 years ago, please don't send me the same one again!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 27, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Laurie, I got one of your M&S cards  5 years ago, please don't send me the same one again!



Don't be so picky.

It's the thought that counts!


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't send out cards anymore except for a few out-of-towners.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have the same problem.  I still have cards left over as I only send to out of towners and a couple of aunts who live far away.  I used to worry about it but decided cards and postage cost so much that I needed to start using them up lol.


----------

